

Ask HN: Decode YouTube's error message - JBiserkov

500 Internal Server Error<p>Sorry, something went wrong.<p>A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation.<p>If you see them, show them this information:<p><pre><code>  2Bbv_WAjZLzBKRZGjjpstWm-yL9ynTH9BDzr50FnlGkosoY2O4RYCtNnT-fA
  agfJe8Pkwy1Pm6BXFbYOQjeBMqEO1scf3Z4CxifQ6jntjNK53MejjsfBWov1
  vz0TLBIAZUWJHL-0JekLEQjlwxesutFxHfPTJ-irHwBs-dV1oDZlZ5cnu36g
  B1ZyC-kG8UFeG98q2fEvGtGio0s9Pnj64eYMbA0yCthNo_-y7Gu41_envrVe
  exom3LEM5azYFKzUVZqoMpGF9g-RcCTX_9KRolwI548oN4r6Bzck7N-XtcIb
  A_ACFUjH2ZHAtCSypMneYF_OVolZ9KbgfeI5lNRtghPfjR3QTjXpu-9tVkxn
  B0fZtoYKAsYt-CSuvH-COLjGvsgtOseX9ldOF777CygiOKMN0E021pyZfZP2
  B492t7u2-RzCR5NXPOnRbEv9gAa0SkzE4Fu-RDOWxtcCIjsjdbQyQP73QaJj
  Z1OdXI3FxMIrs3NN9sSMHFK4c34tAPSC_3hu7ahOlfCrRUtIXCvndwbZqdqU
  UxqVG0o0lo3S0mepx4H2e2mvt0_qxN7k4MeS58iRl8MJcC9_wNbJIZN39Onw
  CPAO8hZMbhxD5TVbjG5BkUc0wm59f427eipEAJaDgJRhe0Aw3YE9LcwNdtyf
  XN5YJPCSmce36qAIOdQEHnNNq8Iz5IAk58gqDeJ1M3jMuNYRaQQVDPuHtoMo
  17R3UU7Znr_9U61WDJr6HZ7MK02YiViipZTSUgTob--HKoaB55-cr0lUVoX7
  KPnEvBB9ccqm8t5wcGmrBZEXbMKj8N8c_ngCvd0p0bNPWKMwALL4w_98Gg_a
  I-5LQ-rONjQQxtV7QaeVN7bN_Tq5JmyQ1XY9_a4cCJng4oSpX4LmMy62vKSt
  Z9HDQuus3Im64rOPYOuPL0Pexh4p1KSd2NjcPTtg4vOwSXCZ7wL76Wk1sQkK
  HZgQQoVl763BFDXaSPhT6pisNocOT_g5ygDHmZ5DVbpGGbWRjTOED5hVTDDn
  IngiG1f1fUTeyExwBNqxii4fpDDrZjkhO5ND_b24_5Lg7_09a3AWYZrVLaNW
  5UgKCl48CXzVY7RQ8iq69dM_NBryo9NOKWlXzTqDjQWOa7WCkoEEiJsnYpAA
  B4brBmnWtZIdtiq3x3SfLYaFDG-FzNEUW-3FanLAyO5OXSnb7KYi1EM8AkrP
  cKQ55E2DGxlcrMgRPkdLY_cLJnOXiNV7mQ6YT3yODJHeVcPVrgQ-bqK2raOE
  BBr0boBu13MNrU2-C0JGX-dzP_FXqvWC8kLKRVniGpU8ngx9hyxSax3viWZ_
  s3XxsTiU1Pkxyu_vTEqyFqQu0VrFI3INmmZmqveDvHKCzcQssyrGBxSNzaL7
  MTIG-0NdF7-dPluZd_LA_G7-rd0LYLePfgyvs2BCVM1_h7Uarku7deuROYzU
  ukAAAEB85co_RjxlYc7SlfES2GaqlZIoboC7q1BxfppFFbEwS1tq51yVwicH
  PAQM92C2oNkdNZzca2lZQkbn1Whal9h_nVaqiV66lFZYDIOJYxQMi3O0Hy8x
  _SYxbqA5cpIzh4ExkUNIPe9vnkqKz2m_etorYGKccl2l6FxR4YK8Lnzv1iSV
  aoV9MOkA_cWOiOFMd0huHxqgWM6VrrmgG4Fep97j1RGM_Umkl71js-WhpoRT
  BvEuDzWuZ4crU1YE8q-mWgckZjb-v5x3qmzyhH7MZ0krrPnJ7S4m2qiqQfVL
  AH5-TYBd4M9kIk9ug5U_aXJKwAr58QWjY1Odui5UOO8gbGbD48H0GQ3RUhZ2
  FfsUly7AbY27J_Tmrtj52tTq6avXFf7qE3-8jvG9z0cBBcMI9u2BAAIos2C6
  Y-0nC-SwBUAL1AiT26lQPYFJf1D9KQMIV2KttSLuiWiblTpr9mnddLnGlrvf
  4wdx0CG9iQ_BJ6Hygxeyyg41ScCbSSu8MZ5jxcWwanQ5KlY3oiedmf4JStfM
  HtetfyuKx904ugxv7Xeus34ZPymnciMeuV5MZszZN7XafmsmRKgLyc7CxF8N
  fOK8oJjJ96eydW7ji08bxI3UD4fTW2acPP_0dPgzpWBdtB52R2N6mhE18Gfr
  O8xS92OE1EZmZRwqWfy4jVeeR0vcaM1vHr-Ms-RcNSp77HbCGBE_X4colvK8
  aNTEQ3b5RxbjgGRw72Neky3i0PvsCAbOLEZFhFPHir95YAjlW3oNinlZsMVy
  rWrYceBcosrJlhA1Tkh8nbhUbkK5u4BB4xZwB1B1RKw3Z5DGRtUjlzHpG-_a
  NOQqYMWkfDazeMWeDCOGmavL5r9nbAf_h_hpwzDyi1blyUkL38wnZOq5k0E9
  DHvejrahxUMEeS0J-3V2bz5SzOnvLAbMdxvyMfDeor1DbO08s8_nHtVLou4R
  4J0otlfWRgp9ROCSDxRWFKy8zZspvD2esYg5gkYSoqIx6BMuzfvUxYntVDho
  sLnVlNk1SbirHBfPBlaLWhUFYoPlTHfj1rPSPcdvZSHTFu0J3DxrNQuBCVmV
  I1dp8r5psYuSfnXbTkPqJjnNl-GQQvPVbGTGFCJuJK2vjDFN28hAIn8drSJZ
  r3XR60tFSWS1DR2mhiacaaBlmKpDPYNMMR9m8J4AtrJhH5l4G7J0xF8LRLfA
  toNQ8F3vvjfLfn6f2fanBWnQ3xmQcv3qP1emWPPkHVT--EMNNkCyGhaVPytg
  CSomz65WB44eYA3A07hl_GOGXNnkY7Cv-kv5JMRd20Osm4vymoJx2AB2A3KX
  5FAu8gqhaYP4xko1E60Sop86o9a21n8hVnj0ahvyRGXlHiyqlNt6SoUHdgqu
  Gsjg_X2kipnjciJs7rTEhBSix9mD09BywyCd5K0sIgY0aYsMZBMadVQK_5mb
  JBTtCbMva5by9IjAHUH9oe9WuF_Cl6nurSzGwwiAKT1t-iwWBeYPftRxkKYo
  uIJ2_o6dJeA7YFfe-B0_Nt9BHU1Bg8W_3Fy7bfSx_pGnunIZmP1r9z08hVrL
  FHBDshru_Q2N9QrBPx6uW-hmCf0bKEPtn8XPQLo9imLE-NPWNCtZVZefmiNQ
  4jRERKsgUHxpdESHbTt65cjqLTKW3Wt7wsAUfzw8ZI8jdoFB2aryoxtj84Ph
  4uxwRCmJUr6e5B41dVMDzm2KoZZxirxlE0rv_L0bw62yLgjlDDlxjlm3qd68
  bZ3QODgd2GQVfi-vDaNMvSMjvxK7sPSesurHMPPKtoTfKoY6JGpPHYcWiOYz
  EQuIe06j__YCuJtAk0vVUfp9S6VQAtBV5380nsc0P03FoEH71tEdjPBZD9s1
  FFYqlv_LfL__fDXRs1l30rpvDJKs7G8MwvrA8zp2LD-XCrqVeDFJMYvEHXiw
  42mhqmkVcxdp8XScsW9hkUvNT4kgvaOl84o0TKqcmDCu_Fdrz9OVmZs99bjn
  7PNi4OdepCPLfpGOMoBSNCDLHHBd9ajBfFOn2E-rFF3ranwYKBAqSGt-pNOo
  GyO0pEIprh5b1yoEStXwnd3uDp00ACU7wITz9ExMiaATcSHhR92cBl0E71Nm
  SP3nmLdvHoJl1pHJA3eKkHrKZPV504gACCekMw9xDMQniDX5HcrYl2tl1jqF
  E-kSA8SrMzkKpXHvLM_bP7t1T4Uujh7d3bpNElGio9kmHfCO0iD7ZxqWT9hf
  Uw26VvaNRIrvNqXNJDfbNdHMciE6kd6Zitsook_V1lZ-5DjV7qQRkpWIsxcO
  j9yhjLDxs2lhVdYqaCINdyiw4hBz-5p3ASsnkECfHXtZ-cBtvAOvB4OuIcGb
  78TYhSM6JTElAMGvhPNwv6UyatHcXet9WL5hg7i7psRhF_xzbZpdHIDph0yu
  q4WJ0m2jPPypMH7j_B7SYcWKMUdTh6TNA1JyoNAs-7WCGPgBqO5LTA==</code></pre>
======
Robin_Message
Looks like modified base64, but it doesn't decode to anything sane AFAICT.

